# Snowmobile jump start question.



## deepwoods

This is probably a stupid question but can I jump start my snowmobile from my truck if I needed to? Preferably without any damage to myself or my sled. It has electric start and is efi but has not been run since last winter. I am charging the battery but don't know if the sled will fire right up or not. I didn't want to pull start it over, and over, and over, and over........well you get the picture.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Burksee

You should be ok as long as you dont cross the leads (put them: red/+ to red/+, black/- to black/-) you should be ok. The best way is to have your battery installed while doing this.


----------



## riverman

Take the plugs out and put a little shot of starting fluid in the cylinders. Put the plugs back in, put the choke on full and turn her over. May have to do it twice untill you are pulling fresh fuel to keep her running. Riverman


----------



## Fishcapades

Do Not Jump Start A EFI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its Not Worth The Price For A New Computer.


----------



## Burksee

I dont like using and have never recommended using starting fluid on snowmobile engines or any 2 cycle engines for that matter. Those engines get there cylinder wall and bearing lubrication from the gas/oil mix that they run on, starting fluid has no lubrication qualities and actually washes the film of oil that may be on the cylinder walls. The damage it can do is not always immediately apparent, it does promote premature wear but it does the pistons, rings and cylinder wall absolutely no good. If you were going to use anything I'd make an up a small amount of gas/oil mix and squirt that from an oilcan. I've seen plenty of people do it then wonder why later on why they're engine runs like crap and are told they need an upper end overhaul.


----------



## Burksee

> _Originally posted by Fishcapades _
> *Do Not Jump Start A EFI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its Not Worth The Price For A New Computer. *


You'll be fine as long as you do these two things. You want the sleds battery installed while doing this, it acts as sort of a buffer/surge protector. Also, if your jumping off your car/truck: DO NOT have the car/truck engine running, this will eliminate any chance of a high amp surge that your alternator might send/give if it see's a load on its system. Unhook the jumpers before you start the car/truck after jumping the sled.


----------



## Lunker

Burksee your absolutely right on with the starting fluid, a shot of oil with it is a good idea. The older style starting fluids were worse they had no lube in them at all. The little scratches do build up after a while and you lose compression.


----------



## riverman

Hold on guys, Im saying a little shot just to get the plug to pop and pull fuel, not running the engine with it. I have started my sleds every fall this way and have never had an engine failure yet. Of course they were all Yamaha's, not kitty cats,or Park On Lake And Retrieve In Spring(Polaris). Riverman


----------



## Burksee

> _Originally posted by riverman _
> *.............Of course they were all Yamaha's, not kitty cats,or Park On Lake And Retrieve In Spring(Polaris). Riverman *


ROTGLMAO! Thats a good one! 

Your right, a "little" bit shouldnt hurt but I've seen plenty of people get carried away! The old saying: "If a little is good then a lot must be better!" doesnt apply here!


----------



## deepwoods

Thanks for the help. Hopefully all will go well tonight.


Riverman,

LMAO.....Oh and by the way. mmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeooooowwwww.


----------



## Fishcapades

You Can Jump Start A Efi Off Of A Truck but Just make Sure The Truck Is Not Running.


----------



## wetn flies

has it been ran dry of gas. if not its a efi it should not require a s#$t load of pulls I personally would not chance it. I started mine after siting over the summer 2 pulls. now if its been run out of gas( not syphoned) thats a dif. story I would filler up and get a couple cases of beer and call some buddies and give 1 beer=1 pull


----------



## wetn flies

Park On Lake And Retrieve In Spring(Polaris). Riverman[/QUOTE] 

  or

Pull Over Loser A Race Is Starting (Polaris)





CATS RULE


----------

